# Republican party wants to deny constitutional voting rights, to prevent 2022 mid terms from happening again



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

In the us constitution everyone given the right to vote at the age of 18.
As you can see with the tweet above. The Republican party (as many agreed with her)
Want to just. Get rid of gen Z. From voting. through wishing to change the age to 21.
Because gen Z was the age group that stopped the red wave.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 11, 2022)

I see one person.

And it would take a constitutional amendment to make it happen. So it's about as realistic as "ban all guns."


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> I see one person.


Several other party members agreed with her. She's also the founder of ACT For America
A right wing organization assisting and supporting Trump since 2017.

And your party is genuinely considering this. (Regardless if they can or can't do it)
This should be a sign telling you that there's something wrong. That when your immediate urge on not getting what you wanted ( a red wave) that you need to go out and suppress the vote for the next election.
This should never be on the table. Ever.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> This should never be on the table. Ever.



Please. Anyone saying this is just blowing smoke up peoples' asses, they know it has no chance of ever happening. 

And let's not act like this is some kind of sacred absolute, anyway. The voting age per the US Constitution was 21 until 1971 (26th Amendment).


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Please. Anyone saying this is just blowing smoke up peoples' asses, they know it has no chance of ever happening.
> 
> And let's not act like this is some kind of sacred absolute, anyway. The voting age per the US Constitution was 21 until 1971 (26th Amendment).


It doesn't matter if it "has no chance of happening"
You shouldn't ever consider pulling shit like that. Ever.
It's not blowing smoke if you're genuinely discussing it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022

Great, so now fox news among all the things it's fear mongering. Has now started fear mongering generation z. Cooooool.


Ignore the tweet. Go to 1:00 or if you have the time watch the whole segment and think about what is actually being said here.

"The fact that these youth voters are coming so strong in a off is very concerning. It looks like they've been brainwashed, this new generation is totally brainwashed... (Attack on women and education. And then saying because education people vote left)

Teachers aren't enabled to talk about their politics to students.And it shouldn't be concerning that people are voting more than before. Unless of course... You don't want people to be participating in a democracy.
The Republican party just can't get it through their thick skulls that they aren't liked by gen z. Not because of "brainwashing" but because we vote for more than just ourselves. We're the most diverse generation, and most open about it. We're more likely to have met people that don't fit into the norm.

And all the Republican party's polices do is hurt us, and our peers.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Because gen Z was the age group that stopped the red wave.


Stopped the red wave? Republicans are about to take the House and Senate. 93% of Trump's endorsements won their races.

You really need to lay off watching the tax-exempt corporate/government media for a while and go observe some reality. You still don't realize they are lying.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Stopped the red wave? Republicans are about to take the House and Senate. 93% of Trump's endorsements won their races.


You should of took both two nights ago. It should been a instant win. However your holding now by an extremely slim margin. It should of been pretty damn clear you won (considering that the presidents party doesn't do well historically in the midterms)
It's why everyone calls it the red trickle. Because if it was a wave it would of swept. And gen z stopped it. And what was left was a puddle.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> You should of took both two nights ago. It should been a instant win. However your holding now by an extremely slim margin. It should of been pretty damn clear you won (considering that the presidents party doesn't do well historically in the midterms)
> It's why everyone calls it the red trickle. Because if it was a wave it would of swept. And gen z stopped it. And what was left was a puddle.


There is zero difference between getting 218 or getting 250 House seats. There also is no difference between 51 Senate seats and 53 seats. You are watching too much Fox News.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You are watching too much Fox News.


Ah yes, leftists LOOOOVE fox news, just as much as fox news loves gen z.



TraderPatTX said:


> There is zero difference between getting 218 or getting 250 House seats. There also is no difference between 51 Senate seats and 53 seats


yes there is, Republicans was projecting 30+ in house for example. They're at 7+.
Less gained means more potential for infighting within the party to kill a bill in house or senate.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Ah yes, leftists LOOOOVE fox news, just as much as fox news loves gen z.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022
> 
> ...


Then why are you parroting Fox News talking points? You sound like Paul Ryan, lol.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Then why are you parroting Fox News talking points? You sound like Paul Ryan, lol.


"*parroting*"
Man, like I don't want to make this joke, but now I have to. Are you on your last brain cell? Maybe haven't had a cup of coffee yet?


Nothereed said:


> Great, so now fox news among all the things it's fear mongering. Has now started fear mongering generation z. Cooooool.


Could you not tell this was sarcasm? That I was not happy? If you also haven't figured out, look at my age.
Because yes, as a 21 year old, born in 2001, (part of gen z)_ really loves_ that fox news is calling my generation brainwashed. In _*absolutely no shape or form is this sarcasm, nooooooooooooope*_

And adknowlaging what your party was speculating during the day before election night (which i have the receipts if you want them) is apparently "parroting"
Cope harder.

Oh right, I forgot, you don't read my posts, you just skim and click that big fat reply button. Man that has to be working wonders for your reading comprehension


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 12, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> "*parroting*"
> Man, like I don't want to make this joke, but now I have to. Are you on your last brain cell? Maybe haven't had a cup of coffee yet?


Can't refute what I said so you resort to insults.


Nothereed said:


> Could you not tell this was sarcasm? That I was not happy? If you also haven't figured out, look at my age.
> Because yes, as a 21 year old, born in 2001, (part of gen z)_ really loves_ that fox news is calling my generation brainwashed. In _*absolutely no shape or form is this sarcasm, nooooooooooooope*_
> 
> And adknowlaging what your party was speculating during the day before election night (which i have the receipts if you want them) is apparently "parroting"
> Cope harder.


Speculating does not equal Constitutional amendment. I guess since the Dems lost big, you have nothing else to hold on to. Keep crying, champ.


Nothereed said:


> Oh right, I forgot, you don't read my posts, you just skim and click that big fat reply button. Man that has to be working wonders for your reading comprehension


I'm actually shocked that you are 21. You write like a 12 year old.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 12, 2022)

Op posting fake news


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 12, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Can't refute what I said so you resort to insults.


my response is my refutation. You said I was parroting fox news. I demonstrated that I wasn't, given that I was criticizing them for their bullshit.
You can't refute my response, so you just go ahead and try to look like you did, by trying to create one line responses to what I said.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 12, 2022)

Gotta agree with @Hanafuda here. Your source is a single tweet and some speculation. 

To be clear: i fully expect the republican party to try to change the rules in their favor at any chance they get, so it's not like i don't expect it if they could get away with it. 

But they can't. And you know damn well it's not just the democrats fighting this all the way, but everyone affected. So they don't. Twitter posts are cheap soundbites and you know it. 

But here's you are, doing exactly the same scaremongering that Tucker and other fox channel members love to do. So... No. It ain't working. 

(note: I've got traderpatdx on ignore, so I've got no idea to what idea I'm agreeing with him.)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2022)

Conservatives and republicans do hate freedom and democracy, so this isn't shocking anymore. Although 1 tweet isn't an accurate source, it's still safe to say that their goals are always finding ways to limit freedom and voting power in order to win future elections.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 12, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Conservatives and republicans do hate freedom and democracy, so this isn't shocking anymore. Although 1 tweet isn't an accurate source, it's still safe to say that their goals are always finding ways to limit freedom and voting power in order to win future elections.


The left thoroughly enjoyed locking people down. Republican states opened up and the people were free, which is why so many people fled blue states for red states. And yes, we hate democracy because our true love is a republic. 

The left limits voting power by eliminating all safeguards to the voting process. The left has shown they could care less if some random guy walked into a voting precinct, never registered, has no ID and voted or somebody brings in 20 ballots with no chain of custody.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The left thoroughly enjoyed locking people down. Republican states opened up and the people were free, which is why so many people fled blue states for red states. And yes, we hate democracy because our true love is a republic.
> 
> The left limits voting power by eliminating all safeguards to the voting process. The left has shown they could care less if some random guy walked into a voting precinct, never registered, has no ID and voted or somebody brings in 20 ballots with no chain of custody.


You just made shit up to get upset about it. There is no major Leftist movement, party, nor even politicians in the US. All actions are done under right wing parties and policies. Blue states are still right wing, democrats are still right wing, and everything they do is barely left from Republicans. 
The rest you just made up, there is no major voter fraud. Glad you admit to hating democracy, try harder with pretending you don’t hate freedom. You can “no you” and make shit up all day but that doesn’t mean shit.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 13, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> In the us constitution everyone given the right to vote at the age of 18.
> As you can see with the tweet above. The Republican party (as many agreed with her)
> Want to just. Get rid of gen Z. From voting. through wishing to change the age to 21.
> Because gen Z was the age group that stopped the red wave.




well if it makes you feel any better, your used an illegal medical injection mandatory, so, i call that about even.


----------



## City (Nov 13, 2022)

As if young adults vote in the first place


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> You just made shit up to get upset about it. There is no major Leftist movement, party, nor even politicians in the US. All actions are done under right wing parties and policies. Blue states are still right wing, democrats are still right wing, and everything they do is barely left from Republicans.


Weird that the Democrat Party did the exact same things that every leftist party around the world did for 2 years concerning Covid. And now we learn that Facebook and Twitter had special web pages for the government to submit names to ban from their platforms. Sounds pretty left wing to me. Even a little Nazi-ish.


The Catboy said:


> The rest you just made up, there is no major voter fraud. Glad you admit to hating democracy, try harder with pretending you don’t hate freedom. You can “no you” and make shit up all day but that doesn’t mean shit.


Of course I hate democracy. It's mob rule. As a kid, I didn't pledge allegiance to a democracy and as an adult, I didn't join the military to defend a democracy. A republic is better at guaranteeing the rights and freedoms of minorities. Nice to see that you admit to hating minority rights. The left's mask of authoritarianism and totalitarianism has finally been ripped off for all to see.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 13, 2022)

its a RePuBliC not A DeMoCraCy


----------



## Haymose (Nov 13, 2022)

This is such an awful place to come and ready ppls political opinions.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 13, 2022)

Haymose said:


> This is such an awful place to come and ready ppls political opinions.


This place is civil compared to Reddit. At least here, people don't wish death or dox others. We disagree here, some insults may fly, but we all seem to know and abide by certain limits of decorum. And the mods here are a lot more fair than those on social media.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Weird that the Democrat Party did the exact same things that every leftist party around the world did for 2 years concerning Covid. And now we learn that Facebook and Twitter had special web pages for the government to submit names to ban from their platforms. Sounds pretty left wing to me. Even a little Nazi-ish.


What did every "Leftist party" do during the pandemic? You tossed something out there without a single example given.
Did we learn that? Do you have a source for that claim?
The Nazi party wasn't Left-wing and I still have no idea what you are going about.


TraderPatTX said:


> Of course I hate democracy. It's mob rule. As a kid, I didn't pledge allegiance to a democracy and as an adult, I didn't join the military to defend a democracy. A republic is better at guaranteeing the rights and freedoms of minorities. Nice to see that you admit to hating minority rights. The left's mask of authoritarianism and totalitarianism has finally been ripped off for all to see.


We still have a Democracy in this Republic. I don't see how your life's story is relevant here as it really doesn't change anything. Equally, it just seems like everything you don't like is something "the left." It doesn't seem like you actually know anything about Leftist philosophy as you continue to just throw around buzzwords, "no u's" and other nonsense in regards to "the left."


----------



## Jayro (Nov 14, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well if it makes you feel any better, your used an illegal medical injection mandatory, so, i call that about even.


Illegal how, exactly? This is fake news, sir.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> This place is civil compared to Reddit. At least here, people don't wish death or dox others. We disagree here, some insults may fly, but we all seem to know and abide by certain limits of decorum. And the mods here are a lot more fair than those on social media.


Exactly. You want tyrranical moderation, just join the Facepunch Studios forums (The home of Garry's Mod).


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> What did every "Leftist party" do during the pandemic? You tossed something out there without a single example given.
> Did we learn that? Do you have a source for that claim?
> The Nazi party wasn't Left-wing and I still have no idea what you are going about.


Forced lockdowns. Forced masking. Forced injections. All without the people's consent. Then came the censorship and banning from online platforms for wrong think. If that isn't Nazi-ish, I don't know what is.


The Catboy said:


> We still have a Democracy in this Republic. I don't see how your life's story is relevant here as it really doesn't change anything. Equally, it just seems like everything you don't like is something "the left." It doesn't seem like you actually know anything about Leftist philosophy as you continue to just throw around buzzwords, "no u's" and other nonsense in regards to "the left."


We have a republic. Those who say we have a democracy are either idiots or liars. Which one are you, boy?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Forced lockdowns. Forced masking. Forced injections. All without the people's consent. Then came the censorship and banning from online platforms for wrong think. If that isn't Nazi-ish, I don't know what is.
> 
> We have a republic. Those who say we have a democracy are either idiots or liars. Which one are you, boy?


It's both, you fucking genius. A democratic republic. It's not one without the other; They coexist as ONE.


----------



## KitChan (Nov 14, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Because gen Z was the age group that stopped the red wave.


I thought gen z was the 'redpilled' generation who got fed up with schools pushing the envelope.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 14, 2022)

KitChan said:


> I thought gen z was the 'redpilled' generation who got fed up with schools pushing the envelope.


Lol, nope. Never even heard of that before.


----------



## 1stmoon (Nov 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Forced lockdowns. Forced masking. Forced injections. All without the people's consent. Then came the censorship and banning from online platforms for wrong think. If that isn't Nazi-ish, I don't know what is.
> 
> We have a republic. Those who say we have a democracy are either idiots or liars. Which one are you, boy?


Desperate times call for desperate measures. Sorry you don't believe in science, bro.

All this fear mongering over "online censorship," do you not don't realize it's all dictated by the market? Bad press will negatively impact the bottom line of these corporations, so of course they want as little controversy as possible. You know the old saying, "vote with your wallet." You're free to take your business to another platform that'll better satisfy you.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 14, 2022)

Oh hey guys what did I walk into here?

*Americans being Americans*

Oh okay then carry on.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 14, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Oh hey guys what did I walk into here?
> 
> *Americans being Americans*
> 
> Oh okay then carry on.


I American pretty well, I must say.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 14, 2022)

KitChan said:


> I thought gen z was the 'redpilled' generation who got fed up with schools pushing the envelope.


not even close. We're more fed up with schools not being funded well, resulted in the majority of us having crappy (but somewhat functional) education, making us have to go supplement it from what we could scrounge online to help us during classes, or asking classmates.

Literally in one of my school years (8th grade) My math teacher told the class something along the lines of:
"You need to keep up this year as it's going to be a firehose, and your going to drown if you don't keep your head above the water"

That's not hyperbole, she really did say firehose, and that was day one. And it was because the curriculum kept changing. Along with decreased funding in education as time went on.

I don't blame the teacher, the school simply lacked the funds needed to properly teach all of us. Because so many of the pages were so unreasonably confusing, that even someone math savay would say "this is poorly written"

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Simply put, because of Republican's polices adversely affecting us. We quickly learned to not like them, purely from just from previous polices and actions in our lifetime.

for example, you want to have a decent education to get shit done, and Republicans constantly looking to cut funding out of it. Is not helpful. Let alone Regan/Nixon being the reason we have a paid collage system.

Then opposing gay marriage and trans people is a big deal. Since Gen z, we're a mostly open book. We're not going to go hide who we are, and our tolerance for bullshit is a lot smaller. Especially (for work) since many of us saw our parents struggle, and or have seen them struggle. Or seen them burned out.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Or for the vast bulk that's voting today, living through 2008. And Republicans
https://apnews.com/article/north-am...ervices-laws-00c7349a612b41f496b80bacc6964409
essentially wanting to undo the law that prevents another 08 from happening. I really don't like remembering the discussion about my parents struggling to keep their house.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
And that's just the start of it. We don't really like democrats THAAAT much. We like Bernie (or people close to him) because he speaks to how sick and tired we are of hearing this bullshit system. But our frustration with Republicans, is a thousand times higher. So if we're forced to pick between the two, it's democrats.

Also, a lot of us heard our parents say "that's just how the world works" to any response as to "hey this feels and looks pretty bullshit"

And the vast majority of us say "say's who? There's no reason it needs to be like this. It's not the world, it's this system."


----------



## Jayro (Nov 14, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> not even close. We're more fed up with schools not being funded well, resulted in the majority of us having crappy (but somewhat functional) education, making us have to go supplement it from what we could scrounge online to help us during classes, or asking classmates.
> 
> Literally in one of my school years (8th grade) My math teacher told the class something along the lines of:
> "You need to keep up this year as it's going to be a firehose, and your going to drown if you don't keep your head above the water"
> ...


Well said... I wish I could articulate my thoughts this straight-forward. Well said mate, you nailed it.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I American pretty well, I must say.


On a scale of 1 to American, how much do you McDonalds?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 14, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> On a scale of 1 to American, how much do you McDonalds?


Eew, I try not to at all if it can be helped. I'm a Taco Bell queen.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 14, 2022)

City said:


> As if young adults vote in the first place


Good last words to put on the tombstone of the republican party.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 14, 2022)

What good is voting if all you are voting for is how much shit you have to swallow as the proletariat is being raped by taxation and inflation?  Ignore FTX laundering "donated" tax dollars back to the politicians via the Ukraine racket.  What a bullshit topic.


----------



## smf (Nov 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> A republic is better at guaranteeing the rights and freedoms of minorities.


I think you misunderstand republics, minorities, rights and freedoms.


tabzer said:


> What good is voting if all you are voting for is how much shit you have to swallow as the proletariat is being raped by taxation and inflation?  Ignore FTX laundering "donated" tax dollars back to the politicians via the Ukraine racket.  What a bullshit topic.


It comes down to whether you want tax dollars to be used for good, or for lining Trump and his friends pockets.

Some people have morals, some people don't.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 14, 2022)

Dont BOTH sides want to take your rights away if im hearing it out correctly?

Cause all im hearing is the Right want to take the rights of minority's away!!!
and the left want to cut back rights of everyone with reguations like getting rid of guns

Also OP next time make your shit less bait and neutral. FR i could SMELL the leaning on this from a mile away


----------



## tabzer (Nov 14, 2022)

smf said:


> I think you misunderstand republics, minorities, rights and freedoms.
> 
> It comes down to whether you want tax dollars to be used for good, or for lining Trump and his friends pockets.
> 
> Some people have morals, some people don't.


What I said has nothing to do with Trump.  How does Trump become an excuse to back  anything related to the shit-show?


----------



## omgcat (Nov 14, 2022)

tabzer said:


> What I said has nothing to do with Trump.  How does Trump become an excuse to back  anything related to the shit-show?


it probably has something to do with trump giving his family memebers roles in government they were never qualified for, and siphoned off millions of dollars for himself by having the secret service stay at his own hotels for a much higher rate per night than normal. could you imagine if Biden was like "yeah hunter biden is a major consultant in the whitehouse now". it's plainly obvious.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 14, 2022)

Im still wondering, do people still want a scocalist thing where its all even, or a captialist thing where its not equil and it all depends on what you do.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Eew, I try not to at all if it can be helped. I'm a Taco Bell queen.



I pity the toilets of which you sit upon.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Illegal how, exactly? This is fake news, sir.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2022
> 
> ...



it was deemed unconstitutional?  stop spreading fake news.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2022



omgcat said:


> Was this even English?



ahh  another racist, now nice.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 14, 2022)

Nothing is funnier than seeing the party that claims to want to protect freedoms try to prevent people from exercising their right to vote. Republicans are pretty hypocritical tbh.


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 14, 2022)

2 years later and all you fucks bitch about is Trump still!
He hasn't been your POTUS for 2 years now get the hell over it already!


----------



## KitChan (Nov 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Lol, nope. Never even heard of that before.


I think i heard it from one of those 'redpilled' youtubers.

This was before 2020 when the world disovered that gen z is actually a bunch of clowns ODing on cough medicine for likes on a spyware app.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 14, 2022)

omgcat said:


> it probably has something to do with trump giving his family memebers roles in government they were never qualified for, and siphoned off millions of dollars for himself by having the secret service stay at his own hotels for a much higher rate per night than normal. could you imagine if Biden was like "yeah hunter biden is a major consultant in the whitehouse now". it's plainly obvious.



Huh.  Did you read what I said or did seeing the name of Trump get you so excited that you couldn't contain yourself?


----------



## SG854 (Nov 14, 2022)

People should have the right to vote at 18. While we're at it lower the drinking age to 18.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 14, 2022)

if they uped the draft age to 21 i might feel more easy about it (sarcasm) why can you die for your country and not drink,smoke or gamble legally? that has been a sticking point for me


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 14, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Nothing is funnier than seeing the party that claims to want to protect freedoms try to prevent people from exercising their right to vote. Republicans are pretty hypocritical tbh.



that... doesnt make any sense, how are they preventing people from voting?


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> that... doesnt make any sense, how are they preventing people from voting?


https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...ter-suppression-midterm-elections-1234620519/

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/dec/23/voter-suppression-election-interference-republicans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repub...ting_following_the_2020_presidential_election (a hotbed of sources despite being a wikipedia article)

https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/09/2...ow-the-gop-works-to-suppress-minority-voting/

There were tons of articles that I just simply came across by googling the term "republican voter suppression"


Now answer my question about Mitch McConnell's shit


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

KitChan said:


> I think i heard it from one of those 'redpilled' youtubers.
> 
> This was before 2020 when the world disovered that gen z is actually a bunch of clowns ODing on cough medicine for likes on a spyware app.


Thank god i dont got no shitty ass phone and my parrents looked after me.

U seen the tic toc TOS? Scary.


Jayro said:


> Eew, I try not to at all if it can be helped. I'm a Taco Bell queen.


You must not have a good time in the bathroom Jayro


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

1stmoon said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures. Sorry you don't believe in science, bro.


I hope you guys enjoyed your flirtations with fascism. You won't get a second shot at it.


1stmoon said:


> All this fear mongering over "online censorship," do you not don't realize it's all dictated by the market?


The FBI and DHS have portals to Twitter and Facebook to tell them who to censor and ban. You really should keep up with important court cases so you know these things. The government is not the market and it is illegal for these companies to censor and ban people because the government says so.


1stmoon said:


> Bad press will negatively impact the bottom line of these corporations, so of course they want as little controversy as possible. You know the old saying, "vote with your wallet." You're free to take your business to another platform that'll better satisfy you.


We have made our own and bought one of yours and the left are losing their minds over it.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I hope you guys enjoyed your flirtations with fascism. You won't get a second shot at it.
> 
> The FBI and DHS have portals to Twitter and Facebook to tell them who to censor and ban. You really should keep up with important court cases so you know these things. The government is not the market and it is illegal for these companies to censor and ban people because the government says so.
> 
> We have made our own and bought one of yours and the left are losing their minds over it.



Ok but how much time does it take for Mitch McConnell to take a shit in the morning?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

smf said:


> I think you misunderstand republics, minorities, rights and freedoms.


I think you misunderstand words in general.


smf said:


> It comes down to whether you want tax dollars to be used for good, or for lining Trump and his friends pockets.


Trump is the only politician whose net worth decreased while in office. So you misunderstand words and numbers. Lovely.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



CommanderCool said:


> Ok but how much time does it take for Mitch McConnell to take a shit in the morning?


Why would I care about that back stabbing RINO Democrat?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Ok but how much time does it take for Mitch McConnell to take a shit in the morning?


Offtopic. ya know?


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Why would I care about that back stabbing RINO Democrat?


Because we have to know just how long it takes for him to shit in the morning.  Bro come on you gotta let me know about the shitting habits of every single Republican congressman.  I just wanted to start with the one which would be arguably one of the most complex.


----------



## plasma (Nov 15, 2022)

_'murica!_


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

plasma said:


> _'murica!_


murica.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Because we have to know just how long it takes for him to shit in the morning.  Bro come on you gotta let me know about the shitting habits of every single Republican congressman.  I just wanted to start with the one which would be arguably one of the most complex.


Only after you explain how this is relevant to the topic of the thread.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Only after you explain how this is relevant to the topic of the thread.



So you do know and you're withholding crucial information to gbatemp's World News, Current Events & Politics discussion, even though it's vital that we all know it.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Forced lockdowns. Forced masking. Forced injections. All without the people's consent. Then came the censorship and banning from online platforms for wrong think. If that isn't Nazi-ish, I don't know what is.
> 
> We have a republic. Those who say we have a democracy are either idiots or liars. Which one are you, boy?


And all of that happened under a Republican president and under two Right-wing parties. Equally, all of the popular social media platforms are run by right-wing Capitalists and corporations. Absolutely none of this is handled by "the left" and it's strange that you go through so many hoops to avoid these facts just to blame some imaginary "left." Once again, making shit up to be mad about it. It could all be rather "Nazi-ish," but that would only prove the Right is far closer to Nazism than you are willing to realize. Of course, the reality is, there shouldn't have been a reason "force" people not to spread a highly contagious virus. It should be said that people should have realized that the rapid spread of covid is kind of terrible. I am sorry you don't believe in science and decided to make it worse for yourself.
We have both, a democracy and a republic as we have elected representatives. As a nation, we have a mixed bag of different political philosophies and practices, we aren't just a republic.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 15, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> that... doesnt make any sense, how are they preventing people from voting?


Voter suppression is always extremely heavy in red states, especially in minority heavy districts. 



chrisrlink said:


> if they uped the draft age to 21 i might feel more easy about it (sarcasm) why can you die for your country and not drink,smoke or gamble legally? that has been a sticking point for me


The military industrial complex wants the minimum age to serve to be as low as humanly possible because they want to groom the uneducated and poor into either A) killing minorities to get the MIC money or B) getting the MIC more grant money while turning said people into cannon fodder.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



The Catboy said:


> And all of that happened under a Republican president and under two Right-wing parties. Equally, all of the popular social media platforms are run by right-wing Capitalists and corporations. Absolutely none of this is handled by "the left" and it's strange that you go through so many hoops to avoid these facts just to blame some imaginary "left." Once again, making shit up to be mad about it. It could all be rather "Nazi-ish," but that would only prove the Right is far closer to Nazism than you are willing to realize. Of course, the reality is, there shouldn't have been a reason "force" people not to spread a highly contagious virus. It should be said that people should have realized that the rapid spread of covid is kind of terrible. I am sorry you don't believe in science and decided to make it worse for yourself.
> We have both, a democracy and a republic as we have elected representatives. As a nation, we have a mixed bag of different political philosophies and practices, we aren't just a republic.


In the mind of a republican, any opposition whatsoever is leftist. Trader stubs his fucking toe and blames leftists.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 15, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> You must not have a good time in the bathroom Jayro


Nah, only little bitches with weak-ass stomachs can't handle taco bell.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> And all of that happened under a Republican president and under two Right-wing parties.


Trump never locked us down or forced us to wear masks or forced to jab us. That was all governors, mostly Democrat governors.


The Catboy said:


> Equally, all of the popular social media platforms are run by right-wing Capitalists and corporations. Absolutely none of this is handled by "the left" and it's strange that you go through so many hoops to avoid these facts just to blame some imaginary "left."


The current Democrat government is telling social media companies who to ban and censor. That is the definition of fascism.


The Catboy said:


> Once again, making shit up to be mad about it. It could all be rather "Nazi-ish," but that would only prove the Right is far closer to Nazism than you are willing to realize.


Trump wasn't demanding people be banned from social media while he was president.


The Catboy said:


> Of course, the reality is, there shouldn't have been a reason "force" people not to spread a highly contagious virus. It should be said that people should have realized that the rapid spread of covid is kind of terrible. I am sorry you don't believe in science and decided to make it worse for yourself.


Virologists wear self contained suits. If you think a cloth or paper mask is anywhere as effective, you have mental problems. Show me the science that says that cloth and paper masks that people pull out of their pockets and purses prevent viral spread. You can't do it and say that I am anti-science. You really do have mental problems.


The Catboy said:


> We have both, a democracy and a republic as we have elected representatives. As a nation, we have a mixed bag of different political philosophies and practices, we aren't just a republic.


We have a republic. It's always been called a republic and it will always be a republic. I can't help that you are a republic-denier.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Trump never locked us down or forced us to wear masks or forced to jab us. That was all governors, mostly Democrat governors.


Did Biden go backward in time to start the lockdown and the mask mandates? Many of the mandates were enforced by private businesses and corporations. These mandates were also happening in Red states as well and weren't just pushed by Democrats. You are ignoring the Red states. You weren't forced to take the jab, there's no law or exclusive order forcing people to get vaccinated. There was a push towards either getting vaccinated or regular testing but that was shutdown.


TraderPatTX said:


> Trump wasn't demanding people be banned from social media while he was president.


Biden isn't either and no one in the government should because that would be a violation of the 1st amendment. The closest you have to that was Biden denouncing misinformation being spread. This is something he should do because misinformation about vaccines is being spread like wildfire through social media. But he did not push for people to be banned for spreading misinformation. If he did, then provide the source.


TraderPatTX said:


> Virologists wear self contained suits. If you think a cloth or paper mask is anywhere as effective, you have mental problems. Show me the science that says that cloth and paper masks that people pull out of their pockets and purses prevent viral spread. You can't do it and say that I am anti-science. You really do have mental problems.


https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/in-depth/coronavirus-mask/art-20485449
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8499874/
https://www.pnas.org/doi/10.1073/pnas.2014564118
https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/science.abg6296
https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2021/09/surgical-masks-covid-19.html
https://journals.asm.org/doi/10.1128/mSphere.00637-20
You are anti-science


TraderPatTX said:


> We have a republic. It's always been called a republic and it will always be a republic. I can't help that you are a republic-denier.


So voting under a republic suddenly means we don't also have a democracy? I didn't deny that we aren't a republic but that doesn't change the fact that we still have a democratic system in place for electing our representatives.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Trump never locked us down or forced us to wear masks or forced to jab us. That was all governors, mostly Democrat governors.
> 
> The current Democrat government is telling social media companies who to ban and censor. That is the definition of fascism.
> 
> ...



This is absolutely ridiculous.  You didn't even tell me how long it takes for each Republican politician to take a shit in the morning.  You're derailing the thread at this point, on a serious subject which has to be posted about in a matter-of-fact manner.  Here you are talking about how you think you're smarter than every scientist and doctor in the world, and claiming democrats are fascists, and yet here you are, being a fascist by denying me my right to knowledge.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous.  You didn't even tell me how long it takes for each Republican politician to take a shit in the morning.  You're derailing the thread at this point, on a serious subject which has to be posted about in a matter-of-fact manner.  Here you are talking about how you think you're smarter than every scientist and doctor in the world, and claiming democrats are fascists, and yet here you are, being a fascist by denying me my right to knowledge.


You really do suck at this trolling thing. Be better.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



The Catboy said:


> Did Biden go backward in time to start the lockdown and the mask mandates? Many of the mandates were enforced by private businesses and corporations. These mandates were also happening in Red states as well and weren't just pushed by Democrats. You are ignoring the Red states. You weren't forced to take the jab, there's no law or exclusive order forcing people to get vaccinated. There was a push towards either getting vaccinated or regular testing but that was shutdown.


Biden forced the military to take an experimental jab. If you cared, you would have remembered that. And yes, there were a couple RINO governors who locked down, but for the most part, it was Democrat governors. It was interesting to watch from Florida while not masked, living life normally and unjabbed.


The Catboy said:


> Biden isn't either and no one in the government should because that would be a violation of the 1st amendment. The closest you have to that was Biden denouncing misinformation being spread. This is something he should do because misinformation about vaccines is being spread like wildfire through social media. But he did not push for people to be banned for spreading misinformation. If he did, then provide the source.


Who do you think runs the FBI and DHS?


The Catboy said:


> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/in-depth/coronavirus-mask/art-20485449
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8499874/
> https://www.pnas.org/doi/10.1073/pnas.2014564118
> https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/science.abg6296
> ...


You want to call the US a democracy. That is insincere and a lie. We are a republic. Always have been and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> And yes, there were a couple RINO governors


Is it convenient that any Republican who isn't as extreme as you is now a RINO. Even though they voted red through and through?
And Trump voted both blue and red in the past.
Just saying...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Biden forced the military to take an experimental jab. If you cared, you would have remembered that. And yes, there were a couple RINO governors who locked down, but for the most part, it was Democrat governors. It was interesting to watch from Florida while not masked, living life normally and unjabbed.


I can see you don't understand how the military works as they are under orders from the president and everyone above them, something they consented to before joining. They should get vaccinated, why would we want weaker troops? Covid can leave long-term issues if contracted and the best means of preventing those issues is being vaccinated. I fail to see how mandating vaccinations for people we went in the best shape is a problem. There's no evidence of the vaccines causing long-term harm compared to the evidence of covid leaving long-term harm. Of course, you believe Republicans who actually slightly care about their people are "RINOs." Using Florida isn't the best example since it, along with pretty much every Republican state, is still suffering pretty badly from Covid
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...bly-discharge-unvaccinated-troops/5971048001/



TraderPatTX said:


> Who do you think runs the FBI and DHS?


Are they pushing for people to get banned for spreading misinformation or is this just you getting mad about made-up shit again?


TraderPatTX said:


> You want to call the US a democracy. That is insincere and a lie. We are a republic. Always have been and there is nothing you can do about it.


What I literally just said


The Catboy said:


> So voting under a republic suddenly means we don't also have a democracy? I didn't deny that we aren't a republic but that doesn't change the fact that we still have a democratic system in place for electing our representatives.


So either you didn't read what I said or you are just disagreeing with me for the sake of disagreeing.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Is it convenient that any Republican who isn't as extreme as you is now a RINO. Even though they voted red through and through?
> And Trump voted both blue and red in the past.
> Just saying...


Is it convenient that anybody to the right of Stalin is always extreme with you people? Are you even old enough to know who Stalin was and how many Ukrainians he killed?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



The Catboy said:


> I can see you don't understand how the military works as they are under orders from the president and everyone above them, something they consented to before joining. They should get vaccinated, why would we want weaker troops?


You idiot. How many times have I said I am a veteran? I'm positive I understand the military a lot better than you do.


The Catboy said:


> Covid can leave long-term issues if contracted and the best means of preventing those issues is being vaccinated. I fail to see how mandating vaccinations for people we went in the best shape is a problem. There's no evidence of the vaccines causing long-term harm compared to the evidence of covid leaving long-term harm. Of course, you believe Republicans who actually slightly care about their people are "RINOs." Using Florida isn't the best example since it, along with pretty much every Republican state, is still suffering pretty badly from Covid
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...bly-discharge-unvaccinated-troops/5971048001/


You idiot. I live in Florida and everything is normal here.


The Catboy said:


> Are they pushing for people to get banned for spreading misinformation or is this just you getting mad about made-up shit again?


Go read the court documents. For you info, the government cannot infringe on anybody's freedom of speech. And last I heard, misinformation is not illegal.


The Catboy said:


> What I literally just said
> 
> So either you didn't read what I said or you are just disagreeing with me for the sake of disagreeing.


I disagree with you because you say dumb things.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> How many times have I said I am a veteran? I'm positive I understand the military a lot better than you do.





TraderPatTX said:


> I live in Florida and everything is normal here.


You probably do know better about the military or Florida life than I do but that doesn't discredit anything that I had posted. Your comments don't seem to line up with reality and can only be assumed to be your own personal experiences and opinions, something I literally don't care about. Please provide evidence to counter what I said.


TraderPatTX said:


> Go read the court documents. For you info, the government cannot infringe on anybody's freedom of speech. And last I heard, misinformation is not illegal.


Post the documents then


TraderPatTX said:


> I disagree with you because you say dumb things.


Ok, but that doesn't mean I am wrong as I pointed out just how the country works. We literally just went through an election, is that not a democracy?


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 15, 2022)

...All the brainwashed buffoons


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 15, 2022)

You also didn't address a rather interesting detail
Your claim


TraderPatTX said:


> Virologists wear self contained suits. If you think a cloth or paper mask is anywhere as effective, you have mental problems. Show me the science that says that cloth and paper masks that people pull out of their pockets and purses prevent viral spread. You can't do it and say that I am anti-science. You really do have mental problems.


The reply


The Catboy said:


> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/in-depth/coronavirus-mask/art-20485449
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8499874/
> https://www.pnas.org/doi/10.1073/pnas.2014564118
> https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/science.abg6296
> ...


Why ignore links that don't agree with your worldview? It's rather anti-science to ignore information when given.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...ter-suppression-midterm-elections-1234620519/
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/dec/23/voter-suppression-election-interference-republicans
> 
> ...



i dont even know who you are!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



LainaGabranth said:


> Voter suppression is always extremely heavy in red states, especially in minority heavy districts.
> 
> 
> The military industrial complex wants the minimum age to serve to be as low as humanly possible because they want to groom the uneducated and poor into either A) killing minorities to get the MIC money or B) getting the MIC more grant money while turning said people into cannon fodder.
> ...



we should really audit them then to make sure, crist might have won if that bastard didnt voter suppress, much with president of earth, abrams.


----------



## smf (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I think you misunderstand words in general.
> 
> Trump is the only politician whose net worth decreased while in office. So you misunderstand words and numbers. Lovely.


Oh no, what a burn.

Trump has always lost money, because everything he does is crooked and dumb. Whoever thought he should be president, is even dumber.

Trump tried to make money out of being president, just because he failed does not change that. He also tried to make money for his "friends". They did better because they aren't as dumb as he is, but they are thankful for your money.



TraderPatTX said:


> Virologists wear self contained suits. If you think a cloth or paper mask is anywhere as effective, you have mental problems. Show me the science that says that cloth and paper masks that people pull out of their pockets and purses prevent viral spread. You can't do it and say that I am anti-science. You really do have mental problems.


Formula 1 drivers wear a six point harness, a seat belt in a car is less effective. Are you saying people have mental problems if they wear a seat belt?

BTW masks mostly stopped the droplets leaving your mouth to help reduce the spread. If someone infectious wasn't wearing a mask and breathed out and then you walked through the air then it would end up on your clothes and would likely be transferred to your face later on. That is the science behind mask wearing.

Trump downplayed covid19 because he didn't want it to look bad on him, he was prepared to let YOU die so that he wasn't disadvantaged. He knew how deadly it was, but he also knew how insane his supporters are. He only needed to appeal to those supporters who would survive, who's cognitive bias would be proven right. The dead supporters would be dead no matter what Trump said.

Trump and his supporters do have a mental illness.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2022)

"The Republican Party was a mistake from the start" - Osama Bin Laden


----------



## tabzer (Nov 15, 2022)

SG854 said:


> "The Republican Party was a mistake from the start" - Osama Bin Laden


Ironically, I heard he was a conservative.


----------



## smf (Nov 15, 2022)

SG854 said:


> "The Republican Party was a mistake from the start" - Osama Bin Laden


yeah, he thought it too left wing...


----------



## erikas (Nov 15, 2022)

USA is the only country where you don't get election results in 1 day.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2022)

erikas said:


> USA is the only country where you don't get election results in 1 day.


We like to double check to make sure the Corporate Party wins.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Nah, only little bitches with weak-ass stomachs can't handle taco bell.


I can handle it well..... They also got tasty pepsi! Yum!


----------



## lattechan (Nov 15, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Dont BOTH sides want to take your rights away if im hearing it out correctly?
> Also OP next time make your shit less bait and neutral. FR i could SMELL the leaning on this from a mile away


Yes. 
It's like Pokemon releasing 2 versions. 
 2 flavors of the same thing. 
Unlike Pokemon though, it's run by old out of touc- 
wait a minute this is a lot like Pokemon.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

lattechan said:


> Yes.
> It's like Pokemon releasing 2 versions.
> 2 flavors of the same thing.
> Unlike Pokemon though, it's run by old out of touc-
> wait a minute this is a lot like Pokemon.


Holy fuck politics is just version of Pokemon.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

Y'all here posting centrist talking points and none of y'all are talking about Republican congressman shitting habits.  Smh.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Y'all here posting centrist talking points and none of y'all are talking about Republican congressman shitting habits.  Smh.


Ok what are YOU'RE shitting habits


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Ok what are YOU'RE shitting habits


*your


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> You probably do know better about the military or Florida life than I do but that doesn't discredit anything that I had posted. Your comments don't seem to line up with reality and can only be assumed to be your own personal experiences and opinions, something I literally don't care about. Please provide evidence to counter what I said.


Actually, my experience does discredit everything you have posted. My first hand experience trumps your talking points.


The Catboy said:


> Post the documents then


https://unicourt.com/case/pc-db5-missouri-et-al-v-biden-et-al-1192982


The Catboy said:


> Ok, but that doesn't mean I am wrong as I pointed out just how the country works. We literally just went through an election, is that not a democracy?


China just had elections too. You gonna call them a democracy?
Venezuela has elections. You gonna call them a democracy?


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Actually, my experience does discredit everything you have posted. My first hand experience trumps your talking points.
> 
> https://unicourt.com/case/pc-db5-missouri-et-al-v-biden-et-al-1192982
> 
> ...


Why are you still posting about your confirmation bias instead of what I initially asked you for?  I'm tired of you constantly running your mouth and not talking about which Republican congressman has the runs.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Y'all here posting centrist talking points and none of y'all are talking about Republican congressman shitting habits.  Smh.


Don the Con shits himself on the regular, hence the diapers he wears. His cousin Mary Trump even confirmed it for us.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Don the Con shits himself on the regular, hence the diapers he wears. His cousin Mary Trump even confirmed it for us.


Don Trump will make the cartel great again


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 15, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Don Trump will make the cartel great again


masterpiece


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> You also didn't address a rather interesting detail
> Your claim
> 
> The reply
> ...


Well then, virologists are fools to wear those big cumbersome suits when all they need to do is wear a paper mask that they can carry around in their dirty pockets.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Don the Con shits himself on the regular, hence the diapers he wears. His cousin Mary Trump even confirmed it for us.


didn't joe biden crap himself on his trip to the pope?


----------



## Viri (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes, I want to remove constitutional voting rights from everyone.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 15, 2022)

Daily reminder that RINO is just a stand in term that actually means "any republican that isn't a fascist"


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Why are you still posting about your confirmation bias instead of what I initially asked you for?  I'm tired of you constantly running your mouth and not talking about which Republican congressman has the runs.


I'm not going to indulge your coprophilia.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> didn't joe biden crap himself on his trip to the pope?


Yes. Yes he did. But the left has to project. Projection and personal insults is all they have now.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022

This entire thread is disinformation. Sonny Hostin of the View says (without evidence) that Republicans want to raise the age of voting to 28. Next week, it will be 32. By January it will be 65.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm not going to indulge your coprophilia.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



Just answer the question, coward.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 15, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Holy fuck politics is just version of Pokemon.


When Pokemon democracy Yellow?


----------



## 1stmoon (Nov 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I hope you guys enjoyed your flirtations with fascism. You won't get a second shot at it.
> 
> The FBI and DHS have portals to Twitter and Facebook to tell them who to censor and ban. You really should keep up with important court cases so you know these things. The government is not the market and it is illegal for these companies to censor and ban people because the government says so.
> 
> We have made our own and bought one of yours and the left are losing their minds over it.


COVID took out 1 million American lives, and hospitals across the country were at or over capacity due to the virus. If you think that's not an emergency, then i don't know what to say to you. 

You thinking Twitter is a leftist platform is completely non-sensical. Many, many conservatives have posted there for years without repercussion (like President Cheeto), and many in fact still do. It was until recently that they decided to get serious on moderating the misinformation.

Buying an unprofitable social media platform and making it even more unprofitable isn't what i would call "owning the libs."


----------



## smf (Nov 16, 2022)

1stmoon said:


> Buying an unprofitable social media platform and making it even more unprofitable isn't what i would call "owning the libs."


When you are impotent, then you either take viagra or "own the libs".


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 16, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Just answer the question, coward.






LOLGF

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022



1stmoon said:


> COVID took out 1 million American lives, and hospitals across the country were at or over capacity due to the virus. If you think that's not an emergency, then i don't know what to say to you.
> 
> You thinking Twitter is a leftist platform is completely non-sensical. Many, many conservatives have posted there for years without repercussion (like President Cheeto), and many in fact still do. It was until recently that they decided to get serious on moderating the misinformation.
> 
> Buying an unprofitable social media platform and making it even more unprofitable isn't what i would call "owning the libs."


Then why are the libs crying so hard over Elon buying Twitter? Can't these fired developers just go and make their own platform? Maybe they need to actually #LearnToCode.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> View attachment 337911
> LOLGF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022
> ...



Oh no the boogeyman libs are complaining the boogeyman libs are complaining what am I gonna do the boogeyman libs are complaining they should just buy out infrastructure and create a left wing hugbox like Elon wants to make it a right wing hugbox the libs are complaining.

Also just post about the Republican party's shitting habits.  It'd be more valuable than anything you've ever posted or will post.  Promise.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 17, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Oh no the boogeyman libs are complaining the boogeyman libs are complaining what am I gonna do the boogeyman libs are complaining they should just buy out infrastructure and create a left wing hugbox like Elon wants to make it a right wing hugbox the libs are complaining.


And you guys sure do complain a lot about a private company's inner workings. Seems Twitter was very important to the left.


CommanderCool said:


> Also just post about the Republican party's shitting habits.  It'd be more valuable than anything you've ever posted or will post.  Promise.


The Republican's shitting habits should be similar to Democrat's shitting habits. A uniparty that shits together, stays together.

 What else you got, loser?


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> And you guys sure do complain a lot about a private company's inner workings. Seems Twitter was very important to the left.
> 
> The Republican's shitting habits should be similar to Democrat's shitting habits. A uniparty that shits together, stays together.
> 
> What else you got, loser?



Y-you called me a loser!  On the internet!  How dare you!

I'm a left wing conspiracist hired by Soros by the way.  I managed to eat your babies and use my socialist cabal to take away every gun you own and melt it down into a playground in where black people can shoot back at the police with a big laser cannon which is shot out from the sky.  Tucker warned you of me.

Get owned, fucko.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 17, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Y-you called me a loser!  On the internet!  How dare you!
> 
> I'm a left wing conspiracist hired by Soros by the way.  I managed to eat your babies and use my socialist cabal to take away every gun you own and melt it down into a playground in where black people can shoot back at the police with a big laser cannon which is shot out from the sky.  Tucker warned you of me.
> 
> Get owned, fucko.


Y-you called me a fucko! On the internet! How dare you!

I'm a right wing conspiracist hired by Trump by the way. I managed to cause global warming, take away the rights for all minorities, took away abortion rights for all women, and I don't pay any taxes. Maddow warned you of me.

LOLGF, loser.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Y-you called me a fucko! On the internet! How dare you!
> 
> I'm a right wing conspiracist hired by Trump by the way. I managed to cause global warming, take away the rights for all minorities, took away abortion rights for all women, and I don't pay any taxes. Maddow warned you of me.
> 
> LOLGF, loser.



Shit that's a pretty impressive resume.  I gotta go back to Soros and inform him that you did all that.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 17, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Shit that's a pretty impressive resume.  I gotta go back to Soros and inform him that you did all that.


Make sure you wipe your chin afterwards.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Make sure you wipe your chin afterwards.



The meals down here are well prepared.  Ever try a wellington?


----------



## Acid_Snake (Nov 17, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> not even close. We're more fed up with schools not being funded well, resulted in the majority of us having crappy (but somewhat functional) education, making us have to go supplement it from what we could scrounge online to help us during classes, or asking classmates.
> 
> Literally in one of my school years (8th grade) My math teacher told the class something along the lines of:
> "You need to keep up this year as it's going to be a firehose, and your going to drown if you don't keep your head above the water"
> ...


Everything you say here is pretty well thought out and it's easy to understand (and share) the frustration, but what's mindbogling is that you people turn to soialism to find a fix to all these issues when it would in fact turn everything far worse.
It's like trying to treat alcoholism with heroine.

You want your education system to be nothing more than useless indoctrination? Go with socialism.
You want to see your parents house that they worked so hard to build crumble due to lack of maintenance and materials? Go with socialism.
You wanna see the streets filled with people who need wellfare rather than people who have a decent job? Go with socialism.
You wanna see stores empty with no supplies? Go with socialism.

As an inmigrant that fled a socialist country I can assure you that it's far easier to fix flaws in a capitalist democracy than any socialist "utopia" where change is pretty much non-existant.

When I migrated I didn't have a house, nor family. I had nothing. I worked my ass off, studied a really tough college degree and I'm doing well now, from literal zero to being middle-upper class.
That's how it works in capitalism, the guys that were skipping class to smoke weed, or the guys that decided to do an easier "social studies" degree with no market value aren't doing so fine in comparison (exceptions exists of course).

Why should I be held responsible for the failures of others? Being able to help others requires two things: the other person also willing to help itself (which they didn't), and you having enough abundancy to share.

In socialism nobody has any abundancy, so you can't really help your neighbors since you need help yourself.

Also let me remind you that most of the issues you pointed out (which I agree with), are not the result of the capitalist system, it's the result of politicians sticking their hands in this system to change the market in their favor and gain higher control. As you yourself pointed out, this issues wouldn't exist if those Republicans didn't mess so much and actually did what the people want.
Socialism is a system where politicians have full control over the economy, why on earth would you want to give full control to the same people that are responsible for all these issues? Talk about putting out a fire with gasoline.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 17, 2022)

Politicians fuck with the free market trying to control it and people complaining about capitalism in response is baffling to me.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 17, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Politicians fuck with the free market trying to control it and people complaining about capitalism in response is baffling to me.



free market believer be like "unf it'll all trickle down trust me trust me it'll all trickle down" while drinking from corpo pee pee


----------



## tabzer (Nov 17, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> free market believer be like "unf it'll all trickle down trust me trust me it'll all trickle down" while drinking from corpo pee pee


Enlighten me how trickle down economics were not government intervention with the free market. Did you bother to think before responding?


----------



## 1stmoon (Nov 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> View attachment 337911
> LOLGF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022
> ...


Twitter's importance is on a global scale. If you think it only negatively affects lefties then you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 18, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Everything you say here is pretty well thought out and it's easy to understand (and share) the frustration, but what's mindbogling is that you people turn to soialism to find a fix to all these issues when it would in fact turn everything far worse.
> It's like trying to treat alcoholism with heroine.
> 
> You want your education system to be nothing more than useless indoctrination? Go with socialism.
> ...


charter schools, but is an entire argument of what gives better results public funded schools or charter schools. At least for the little kiddos.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 18, 2022)

1stmoon said:


> Twitter's importance is on a global scale. If you think it only negatively affects lefties then you haven't been paying attention.


I totally agree with you. The left's megaphone got taken away so their ability to spread disinformation and censor the truth is greatly diminished.


----------



## lattechan (Nov 18, 2022)

reading twitter the last week has been kinda funny cuz nothing *really* changed(yet) but everyone is still spazzing out

why not spend ur last soapbox days screeching to your echo-choir instead of crying about how instagram sucks and you don't wanna go there uwu


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 18, 2022)

lattechan said:


> reading twitter the last week has been kinda funny cuz nothing *really* changed(yet) but everyone is still spazzing out
> 
> why not spend ur last soapbox days screeching to your echo-choir instead of crying about how instagram sucks and you don't wanna go there uwu


cause they lost there home again, and now they have to go under even more moderation


----------



## lattechan (Nov 18, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> cause they lost there home again, and now they have to go under even more moderation


Hmm sort of like a taste of what being anything but extremely left in the last 6-7 years was like. 
like.., some sort of.... Own Medicine....


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 18, 2022)

lattechan said:


> Hmm sort of like a taste of what being anything but extremely left in the last 6-7 years was like.
> like.., some sort of.... Own Medicine....


Yea, they will learn to taste it well after losing the platform


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 7, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I totally agree with you. The left's megaphone got taken away so their ability to spread disinformation and censor the truth is greatly diminished.



your guy


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> your guy







Your guy.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Dec 8, 2022)

The majority of Gen Z are participating trophy kids and want shit handed to them. The majority can't tie their shoes or function as proper adults until they reach the age of  30.  They surely don't grasp any politics at the age of 18 other than what social media platforms tell them to believe. 

If you want a properly functioning government, get rid of these career politicians that sit around collecting paychecks. Put term limits on every single person.  There's absolutely no reason to have a 65+ year old politician still stuck in the 1950s. Leave women's bodies the fuck alone, let the two guys/girls next door get married, and let the gun people keep their guns.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> View attachment 342010
> Your guy.


1.He was not the most popular choice (that would go to communism and social democrats) The two split up the vote share too far, and that's how "national socialism" (aka fascism) got elected.
2. His action did not denounce capitalism, he privatized industries left and right.
3. He did not create universal healthcare; refusing to give care or euthanizing people outright is not universal care.
4. No, they didn't get religion out of politics
https://oxfordre.com/religion/displ...0;jsessionid=404BC046487DFBE1F4335FA7AE6DF85E
"This relationship became even more complicated during the later years of the Weimar Republic as the party grew larger and attracted millions of new supporters from Protestant as well as Catholic regions."


I hope it's pretty obvious that you just found a meme and wanted to post it.



What I linked, was none other than Nick Fuentes. The same Neo nazi Trump sat with.
The same one that's a holocaust denier.
And this is before Trump just said he wanted to terminate the constitution.
And as a reminder, Republicans are advocating for independent legislator theory. Which also would kill democracy.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2022



vb_encryption_vb said:


> The majority of Gen Z are participating trophy kids and want shit handed to them. The majority can't tie their shoes or function as proper adults until they reach the age of 30.


Have you talked to an actual Gen Z person? Or are you just assuming that's what they're like.

Additionally if your going to complain about Gen Z getting participation Rewards, reminder that it was boomers and a bit of your generation that started it.

We didn't push schools or anything like that to get a reward. A five year old can't change a education system.


----------



## Valwinz (Dec 8, 2022)

this is fake news


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Dec 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Have you talked to an actual Gen Z person? Or are you just assuming that's what they're like.
> 
> Additionally if your going to complain about Gen Z getting participation Rewards, reminder that it was boomers and a bit of your generation that started it.
> 
> We didn't push schools or anything like that to get a reward. A five year old can't change a education system.



Yes, I hire and fire them constantly because they're lazy entitled brats with zero amibition.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 8, 2022)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Yes, I hire and fire them constantly because they're lazy entitled brats with zero amibition.


Or is it because your an awful boss? Shitty work conditions. Shitty pay. Shitty expectations. I'll do exactly what my job description is and nothing outside of it, because that's not what I signed up for. We're not like other generations that would of done extra work that's not part of our job description. We're not going to let companies just run over our faces, and become little obedient lapdogs. Our standards are higher.

Considering your language towards them, and how incredibly unprofessional it is. I wouldn't be surprised if you treat them like trash because they won't put up with your bullshit. I certainly wouldn't put up with a boss calling me "Lazy brats with zero amibition."

That's a you problem.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> 1.He was not the most popular choice (that would go to communism and social democrats) The two split up the vote share too far, and that's how "national socialism" (aka fascism) got elected.
> 2. His action did not denounce capitalism, he privatized industries left and right.
> 3. He did not create universal healthcare; refusing to give care or euthanizing people outright is not universal care.
> 4. No, they didn't get religion out of politics
> ...



The same Nick Fuentes that Kanye said  Trump did not know? 

The "Trump is neonazi" narrative failed years ago. It's desperation that's forcing the left to resurrect it. Next you'll be saying that Trump was peed on by Russian hookers.


Nothereed said:


> The same one that's a holocaust denier.
> And this is before Trump just said he wanted to terminate the constitution.


Trump never said that. Once again, leftist narratives are dying before they even take off.


Nothereed said:


> And as a reminder, Republicans are advocating for independent legislator theory. Which also would kill democracy.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2022


Imagine thinking that electing representatives is killing democracy. It's not democracy you are worried about. You would rather have unelected boards, secretaries of state, and governors to change election laws instead of the the legislators. But the left is forced to gaslight the rest of us into thinking everybody but them are the fascists, when in fact, the left supports destroying the Constitution and our rights.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The same Nick Fuentes that Kanye said Trump did not know?


There's a lot of people Trump conveniently doesn't know.


TraderPatTX said:


> Trump never said that. Once again, leftist narratives are dying before they even take off.



"Do you throw the Presidential Election Results of 2020 OUT and declare the RIGHTFUL WINNER, or do you have a NEW ELECTION? A Massive Fraud of this type and magnitude* allows for the termination of all rules, regulations, and articles, even those found in the Constitution*"


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> There's a lot of people Trump conveniently doesn't know.


Now you are bitching because he doesn't know everybody who says hi to him? LOL


Nothereed said:


> "Do you throw the Presidential Election Results of 2020 OUT and declare the RIGHTFUL WINNER, or do you have a NEW ELECTION? A Massive Fraud of this type and magnitude* allows for the termination of all rules, regulations, and articles, even those found in the Constitution*"


Trump is not even president so what exactly are you whining about?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Now you are bitching because he doesn't know everybody who says hi to him? LOL


nah it's awfully convenient that all the people he meets in personal quarters is not vetted, and then gives praise to those people (praising nick was something he did)
And then when people point out what that connection means, and backlash, does he suddenly not know them.


TraderPatTX said:


> Trump is not even president so what exactly are you whining about?


Seriously? Is that an argument your going to make?
https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/15/politics/trump-2024-presidential-bid/index.html
And if he took office, he'd be willing to kill the constitution


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Seriously? Is that an argument your going to make?
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/15/politics/trump-2024-presidential-bid/index.html
> And if he took office, he'd be willing to kill the constitution


How is it possible for a consitution to be killed? like tearing it up?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> How is it possible for a consitution to be killed? like tearing it up?


By pulling a successful January 6th, and taking advantage of the new power vacuum and enforcing a police state. There's other methods as well. Most of them involves taking control of the government, or becoming a new one.


Let's say that Trump get's elected, somehow, and nothing changes to prevent him doing another jan 6th. He'll rile people up with other far right wing outlets, and have the political opposition forcefully removed via proudboys/ nazi militia groups.

 Once filled with yes men, Trump could just tear up the constitution, and have a new acting (fascist) state.

The constitution is not just a piece of paper, it's more like a social contract. If it's torn up right now, it wouldn't mean much. But if it was done because effectively a new government developed, that ends that social contract.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> nah it's awfully convenient that all the people he meets in personal quarters is not vetted, and then gives praise to those people (praising nick was something he did)
> And then when people point out what that connection means, and backlash, does he suddenly not know them.


Kind of like Biden hanging out with segregationists and KKK members in the past? Doesn't seem to bother you at all. At least this shows that you agree with the pedos at the Lincoln Project and Mitch McConnell. You keep great company.


Nothereed said:


> Seriously? Is that an argument your going to make?
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/15/politics/trump-2024-presidential-bid/index.html
> And if he took office, he'd be willing to kill the constitution


Compare that to the left saying that Biden campaign requesting Twitter to censor stories about Hunter's laptop during a presidential election is not unconstitutional because he was still a private citizen. Do you not even remember the left's narratives from just a few days ago?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Kind of like Biden hanging out with segregationists and KKK members in the past?


The screenshot wildly shared by far right groups, is not accurate. The person sitting near him, was someone who was previously in the KKK, who then reformed early on, who then assisted in many good policies to fix racial ties. They even went to say getting involved with the KKK was their greatest mistake of their life.
Trump called proud boys, KKK actively supports and votes for Trump.



TraderPatTX said:


> Compare that to the left saying that Biden campaign requesting Twitter to censor stories about Hunter's laptop during a presidential election is not unconstitutional because he was still a private citizen


Private citizen at the time, vs official president. Additionally it was nude photos as it sounds like.
https://www.businessinsider.com/twi...aign-asked-remove-tweets-hunter-biden-2022-12
So it wasn't even stories, Just fucking nudes.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> The screenshot wildly shared by far right groups, is not accurate. The person sitting near him, was someone who was previously in the KKK, who then reformed early on, who then assisted in many good policies to fix racial ties. They even went to say getting involved with the KKK was their greatest mistake of their life.
> Trump called proud boys, KKK actively supports and votes for Trump.


You neglected all the segregationists that Biden hung out with all the way into the 2000's.


Nothereed said:


> Private citizen at the time, vs official president. Additionally it was nude photos as it sounds like.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/twi...aign-asked-remove-tweets-hunter-biden-2022-12
> So it wasn't even stories, Just fucking nudes.


His entire iCloud account was on that laptop, including texts and emails. Do you even understand how Apple devices work? This is why you keep sharing fake news. They tell you exactly what you want to hear. 

One text described how Hunter was working with the Security Chief of China and how 10% goes to the Big Guy. And Joe was involved in all of Hunter's dealings with China and Ukraine while he was Vice President.

Why do you make a fool of yourself like this?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> His entire iCloud account was on that laptop, including texts and emails. Do you even understand how Apple devices work? This is why you keep sharing fake news. They tell you exactly what you want to hear.


Didn't know people can upload a laptop.
Can I download a car?

jokes aside, I just told you he requested nudes off specifically, burden of proof is on you to disprove that.


TraderPatTX said:


> You neglected all the segregationists that Biden hung out with all the way into the 2000's.


Proof?
Also this doesn't change the fact the KKK actively supports Trump.
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...ke-says-of-course-trump-voters-are-his-voters
https://www.npr.org/2016/11/02/500352353/kkk-paper-endorses-trump-campaign-calls-outlet-repulsive

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2022

one more
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ke-tucker-carlson-election-2020-a9609491.html


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Didn't know people can upload a laptop.
> Can I download a car?


Have you never heard of creating a hard drive image? Please tell me you ain't that dumb.


Nothereed said:


> jokes aside, I just told you he requested nudes off specifically, burden of proof is on you to disprove that.
> 
> Proof?
> Also this doesn't change the fact the KKK actively supports Trump.
> ...


He also condemned all white nationalists and racists multiple times. Biden has never condemned the segregationists he looked up to and was very good friends with.

Black people support Trump too. Does that make Trump black?
Women support Trump. Does that make Trump a woman?

Do you see how stupid you look when you use baseless attacks.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> He also condemned all white nationalists and racists multiple times.


Trump has not. And it doesn't change the fact white nationalists/Nazi groups continue to follow after him in high support. If a lot of Nazi likes you, you got a problem. And if they continue to follow you, despite your words, that means your actions suite their interests.


TraderPatTX said:


> Do you see how stupid you look when you use baseless attacks.


The iorny of this statement. Readers will understand.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Trump has not. And it doesn't change the fact white nationalists/Nazi groups continue to follow after him in high support. If a lot of Nazi likes you, you got a problem. And if they continue to follow you, despite your words, that means your actions suite their interests.


He denounced white supremacy 38 times on camera. You are a proven liar now.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-denounce-white-supremacy-biden-harris


Nothereed said:


> The iorny of this statement. Readers will understand.


The readers understand you are a liar and a groomer sympathizer.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> He denounced white supremacy 38 times on camera. You are a proven liar now.


Meanwhile still sucking up to their base? Several times? If you say something and don't follow through it, it might as well be the equivalent of having said nothing at all. White nationalists/nazi's clearly like his rhetoric AND actions. Even if they are dennounced, they keep following because of what he is doing.


TraderPatTX said:


> The readers understand you are a liar and a groomer sympathizer.


Irony.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Meanwhile still sucking up to their base? Several times? If you say something and don't follow through it, it might as well be the equivalent of having said nothing at all. White nationalists/nazi's clearly like his rhetoric AND actions. Even if they are dennounced, they keep following because of what he is doing.


But you said he had never denounced white supremacy. I proved you wrong again just like I did on the groomer thread.


Nothereed said:


> Irony.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> But you said he had never denounced white supremacy. I proved you wrong again just like I did on the groomer thread.


Dishonest argument.
Trump continued to spout white supremacist rhetoric, and actions they liked. If your doing that, more than you trying to denounce them, then effectively, your never denounced it.

Trying to say that he did is purely lip service.


Oh and by the way, since you clearly didn't get the irony. I might as well tell you.

I didn't attack you this thread. I was going after trump and your specific arguments(respectfully with some witty responses)
 and then you made this wonderful line.



TraderPatTX said:


> Do you see how stupid you look when you use baseless attacks.


And then you doubled down


TraderPatTX said:


> The readers understand you are a liar and a groomer sympathizer.


Two personal attacks, while I never did a single one to you. And you accused me of attacking you.
peak irony.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Dishonest argument.
> Trump continued to spout white supremacist rhetoric, and actions they liked. If your doing that, more than you trying to denounce them, then effectively, your never denounced it.


If I can show my work, you can do the same.


Nothereed said:


> Trying to say that he did is purely lip service.
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, since you clearly didn't get the irony. I might as well tell you.
> ...


Calling you a liar is not attacking you. I've proven that you are a liar over and over again. And none of your responses are witty. I think you meant to say silly.


Nothereed said:


> And then you doubled down
> 
> Two personal attacks, while I never did a single one to you. And you accused me of attacking you.
> peak irony.


Cry more, groomer apologist. Everybody sees the true you now.

And since I can't respond to the other thread, let me fill you in on a detail. That dean was getting sexual satisfaction from talking about sex to those kids. That is not sex ed. Showing toys to students is not sex ed. Sex ed has always been about teaching sexual education from a reproductive standpoint. Teaching the use of toys and gay sex does not have a reproductive use. And the fact that this keeps happening over and over again and the left keeps defending it over and over again shows how depraved the left is. It is also the reason why so many school boards have flipped this year with parents taking over and firing these groomers.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Sex ed has always been about teaching sexual education from a reproductive standpoint.


Uh no. Sex education has always been about how to have sex safely in a healthy manner. You know, wear condoms, birth control. Learning to ask sexual consent
(There are guys out there who see porn. And think that's sex. And try imitating it. They don't ask for consent, tha's because sex education is not taught in schools, or done extremely poorly)
 How to clean up after having some "together" time properly, for both gay and straight. Signs of health problems you should check.



TraderPatTX said:


> Calling you a liar is not attacking you.


Dodge of the fucking century


TraderPatTX said:


> The readers understand you are a *liar* and a *groomer* *sympathizer*.


I'll let the parts in bold speak.



TraderPatTX said:


> Cry more, *groomer* apologist


Oh look, you calling me a groomer again. Do you even know what that word means?



TraderPatTX said:


> If I can show my work, you can do the same.


https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/every-moment-donald-trumps-long-complicated-history-race

Here's every time trump has been racist. Consistently he holds shit views.
Like I said. It doesn't matter if you denounce them IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW THROUGH

I'm telling you that his statements are effectively lip service for people like you to try to shield him.




TraderPatTX said:


> And none of your responses are witty.


Considering you took my download a car joke seriously. You don't exactly have a sense of humor. Anyone who's been on the internet long enough knows that it's a reference.




TraderPatTX said:


> That dean was getting sexual satisfaction from talking about sex to those kids.


Uh. No he wasn't. This is vertias again.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Uh no. Sex education has always been about how to have sex safely in a healthy manner. You know, wear condoms, birth control. Learning to ask sexual consent
> (There are guys out there who see porn. And think that's sex. And try imitating it. They don't ask for consent, tha's because sex education is not taught in schools, or done extremely poorly)
> How to clean up after having some "together" time properly, for both gay and straight. Signs of health problems you should check.


Gay sex was never taught in school. Neither is how to clean up.

Do you have any stats that prove that sex ed in schools teaches guys how to consent? Would be interested to see the rape stats of before sex ed and after sex ed in any school district.


Nothereed said:


> Dodge of the fucking century
> 
> I'll let the parts in bold speak.
> 
> ...


Should I forget all the times you called me a Nazi, white supremacist, racist, transphobe and whatever stupid name the left comes up with to stifle honest debate? GTFO here with that.


Nothereed said:


> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/every-moment-donald-trumps-long-complicated-history-race
> 
> Here's every time trump has been racist. Consistently he holds shit views.
> Like I said. It doesn't matter if you denounce them IF YOU DON'T FOLLOW THROUGH


Oh my. He doubted Obama? Where's the fainting couch?


Nothereed said:


> I'm telling you that his statements are effectively lip service for people like you to try to shield him.


It's so weird how his black and Hispanic support increased from 2016 to 2020. By your logic, those minorities must be too stupid to know that he's racist against them.

You present the same tired arguments that nobody believes anymore. Biden actually hung out with segregationists, locked up more black people than anybody in history and still makes racist comments to this day and you excuse it every single time. So I'm not going to take your criticism of Trump seriously. I already proved that he denounced white supremacy and you had to move the goalposts. You've made proving you wrong so easy, it's not even fun anymore. You are a stale and boring person.


Nothereed said:


> Considering you took my download a car joke seriously. You don't exactly have a sense of humor. Anyone who's been on the internet long enough knows that it's a reference.


Because it wasn't a joke. Witty or otherwise.


Nothereed said:


> Uh. No he wasn't. This is vertias again.


It's in his own words.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 10, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Should I forget all the times you called me a Nazi, white supremacist, racist, transphobe and whatever stupid name the left comes up with to stifle honest debate? GTFO here with that.


Considering that you continue to spout rhetoric that is bare minimum adjacent to nazi's, at worst, outright nazi, and considering that I have seen you in fact spout transphobic shit. It's warranted.

Thing is, I don't throw those terms willy-nilly. They have a defined clear cut meaning to them. And I use them when they truly apply.

There's a couple of people I haven't thrown any of those terms at, who I also don't agree with.

For you it seems that you apply "groomer" to whatever thing has your next hate boner.



TraderPatTX said:


> Gay sex was never taught in school.


That's a strong definitive, want to back that up?


TraderPatTX said:


> Neither is how to clean up.


Again, do you want to back that up?



TraderPatTX said:


> Do you have any stats that prove that sex ed in schools teaches guys how to consent? Would be interested to see the rape stats of before sex ed and after sex ed in any school district.


Can't give that exact statistic, since Christians had a moral panic over sex, leaving sex education extremely underdeveloped, and then Trump gutted it because it was an Obama era policy(among other things.)  But we can compare it to another country.


https://sites.psu.edu/rclblogkay/20...ctices-netherlands-vs-america/comment-page-1/


the exact numbers are as follows:
"1 in every 743.3 American citizen experiences sexual assault or rape
1 in every 1,909 Dutch citizens report a rape or sexual assault case annually (NL Times NL)"

This is, by all means, an absurd gap. Again, sex ed doesn't just teach you how to put your willy in a spot. It teaches about consent. among other things.

The fact that you don't know what sex education includes, demonstrates how poor united states education about it is. Since most schools did Abstinence only.

https://sites.bu.edu/dome/2021/01/24/theres-no-such-thing-as-sex-without-consent/


"Under President Obama, the federal government continued funding abstinence-only programs, but also introduced a more comprehensive sex-education approach in an effort to reduce teen pregnancy. *The Trump administration then gutted the Teen Pregnancy Prevention Program*, restricting federal funding to abstinence-only programs................. Currently, only 8 states and Washington D.C. require students learn about consent. Of these, seven passed their requirements within the last four years. In just 2019, four jurisdictions passed consent education requirements and nine more states introduced similar legislation."




Now at this point, if you wanna keep beefing with me about this, move into my dms.



TraderPatTX said:


> stupid name the left comes up with to stifle honest debate?


also your not very honest, you dodge shit left and right often, you try to change the subject, you use dishonest arguments. And then when someone tries to get you to admit your wrong, you don't.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Considering that you continue to spout rhetoric that is bare minimum adjacent to nazi's, at worst, outright nazi, and considering that I have seen you in fact spout transphobic shit. It's warranted.
> 
> Thing is, I don't throw those terms willy-nilly. They have a defined clear cut meaning to them. And I use them when they truly apply.
> 
> There's a couple of people I haven't thrown any of those terms at, who I also don't agree with.


It's only righteous when you do it. How convenient for you. I'd be interested in some examples of my nazi rhetoric and see if it matches up with anything that Hitler ever said. I can guarantee you, that nothing I said will. It's just a term the left throws around because calling everybody else racist stopped working in 2014.


Nothereed said:


> For you it seems that you apply "groomer" to whatever thing has your next hate boner.
> 
> 
> That's a strong definitive, want to back that up?


Sorry, I didn't save my notes from high school.


Nothereed said:


> Again, do you want to back that up?


Once again, I didn't save my notes.


Nothereed said:


> Can't give that exact statistic, since Christians had a moral panic over sex, leaving sex education extremely underdeveloped, and then Trump gutted it because it was an Obama era policy(among other things.)  But we can compare it to another country.


The Project Veritas video shows why Christians had a moral panic over sex education for children. They knew.


Nothereed said:


> https://sites.psu.edu/rclblogkay/20...ctices-netherlands-vs-america/comment-page-1/
> 
> 
> the exact numbers are as follows:
> ...


Now show that the reasons for the gap is sex education in schools.


Nothereed said:


> The fact that you don't know what sex education includes, demonstrates how poor united states education about it is. Since most schools did Abstinence only.
> 
> https://sites.bu.edu/dome/2021/01/24/theres-no-such-thing-as-sex-without-consent/


My small town Texas school did not teach abstinence only. They also didn't teach gay sex or pass out sex toys. It was mainly about reproductive health. Gay sex and sex toys have nothing to do with reproductive health since neither is used in reproductive sex.


Nothereed said:


> "Under President Obama, the federal government continued funding abstinence-only programs, but also introduced a more comprehensive sex-education approach in an effort to reduce teen pregnancy. *The Trump administration then gutted the Teen Pregnancy Prevention Program*, restricting federal funding to abstinence-only programs................. Currently, only 8 states and Washington D.C. require students learn about consent. Of these, seven passed their requirements within the last four years. In just 2019, four jurisdictions passed consent education requirements and nine more states introduced similar legislation."


There is no correlation between teen pregnancies and sex education. It still amazes me that the left thinks there is a government solution to every problem. You truly do not believe in individuals.


Nothereed said:


> Now at this point, if you wanna keep beefing with me about this, move into my dms.


Why you wanna take it private? What do you want to talk about that you can't say out here in public? What are you wanting to hide from everybody else here?


Nothereed said:


> also your not very honest, you dodge shit left and right often, you try to change the subject, you use dishonest arguments. And then when someone tries to get you to admit your wrong, you don't.


Try proving me wrong for a change.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Dec 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's only righteous when you do it. How convenient for you. I'd be interested in some examples of my nazi rhetoric and see if it matches up with anything that Hitler ever said. I can guarantee you, that nothing I said will. It's just a term the left throws around because calling everybody else racist stopped working in 2014.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't save my notes from high school.
> 
> ...


You'll chase your tail arguing with this clown, the majority of his/her threads are anti-republican nonsense.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 11, 2022)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> You'll chase your tail arguing with this clown, the majority of his/her threads are anti-republican nonsense.


They are also anti-intellectual, anti-common sense, and anti-coherent. I just enjoy proving him wrong on every thread and watching him cry about it.

He doesn't even realize he is the only person on this entire forum defending this pedo-groomer.


----------

